# Colnago steel bike-decent daily driver?



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I was thinking of a Colnago Master or similar for use as my race bike to replace my aluminium Specialized. Frankly, it's mostly because I like to looks of it. I also have an older Mercyx MX leader that I like a lot, but it is quite heavy and the low BB is a bit of a liability in crits.

Would an older used steel Colnago be a decent everyday race bike? I don't mind a few extra pounds, just not 23 like my MX. I'm assuming that it will fit OK if I get one with a similar TT to my MX, (58.5 TT=58 sized Mercyx, or 61 ST in Colnago).

Thanks for any help, I'm looking to do a little winter shopping.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

jroden said:


> I was thinking of a Colnago Master or similar for use as my race bike to replace my aluminium Specialized. Frankly, it's mostly because I like to looks of it. I also have an older Mercyx MX leader that I like a lot, but it is quite heavy and the low BB is a bit of a liability in crits.
> 
> Would an older used steel Colnago be a decent everyday race bike? I don't mind a few extra pounds, just not 23 like my MX. I'm assuming that it will fit OK if I get one with a similar TT to my MX, (58.5 TT=58 sized Mercyx, or 61 ST in Colnago).
> 
> Thanks for any help, I'm looking to do a little winter shopping.


You say your MX is quite heavy yet you want to buy an older frame that is at least, if not slightly more heavy. Doesn't make sense. 

If your mostly racing crits, a disposable aluminum bike makes more sense to me.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Are the newer X Lights fairly light? I have seen people note a weight of 18 lbs or so, which is maybe 5 lbs lighter than my merckx. They are a bit expensive for new at $1800, hence my interest in the older one, but if they are tanks then I'll need to reconsider.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

jroden said:


> Are the newer X Lights fairly light? I have seen people note a weight of 18 lbs or so, which is maybe 5 lbs lighter than my merckx. They are a bit expensive for new at $1800, hence my interest in the older one, but if they are tanks then I'll need to reconsider.


The delta between the 2 can't be 5 lbs as the frame/fork of a standard steel bike is around 6 lbs max. 5 lb savings would mean a 1 lb frame, obviously not a possiblility. 

The lightest steel frame I know if is around 3lbs plus fork.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks, I was looking at weights on the internet and it looks like the colnago saves a pound over the merckx and an aluminium frame saves yet another pound. I guess it's a dumb idea to buy one just on acount of the looks, though I have envied them for the 20+ years I have ridden bikes, especially those chrome lugs.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Colnagos are stage racers, not crit bikes. Their handling is fairly slow. Their bottom brackets are not especially high. When I bought my all-aluminum Dream in 2000, the owner of the bike store had me hold the various Colnago frames of the period in my hands. The MXL felt liike a veritable boat anchor compared to the Dream, and a true boat anchor when compared to the C40 - the top Colnago frame at the time.

This is not to say, though, that a Colnago MXL would be a bad racer. The Colnago is an eager companion. It wants to go fast. All day long.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*try the old bike shop*

try http://www.theoldbikeshop.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=B&Category_Code=SCMXL they have colnago MxL's for $1595 including fork. a little cheaper than $1800 but not free. you might try gvh bikes http://www.gvhbikes.com/bikes_frames.htm . get the colnago geometry table and compare it to the Viner or other great steel frames he has. lots of luck


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Thank you, that's quite an inventory. I did not know Viner still made bikes and I don't see a lot of Cinellis around either.

I would have a hard time spending a lot of money on some big aluminium frame bike from a famous maker, it seems like they are so similar to the $400 off the shelf frames. With a steel bike, you get the nice lugs, craftsmanship, etc., it's hard to figure how any aluminium frame could really be 3 times better than my Specialized, or 3 times worse for that matter.

I'll keep watch on Ebay and continue to enjoy my MX leader, that bike just keeps getting better.


----------

